# fick's pics 09



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

I wasn't going to post any pics this year mainly because I don't feel that my yard is up to par with all of your yards that I have been constantly looking at over the past couple weeks. However, I realized that if I don't post anything this year, nobody would know how much this forum is going to help me continue to improve over the years.

2 hrs b-4 tots were to start arriving 2 of my workers called in sick so I became a woker myself instead of taking video and pics. Didn't get many pics of the workers, but we had 4 in the cemetery/graveyard, 2 in the house, and 1 in garage. Here's a few quick pics of yard:





































all pics can be seen here
Pictures by fick209 - Photobucket


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I want to see the how-to on that great dog prop And I love that glowing lab set up.

Man, 21 workers calling in sick! You must have been in panic mode


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

oops, *2* workers called sick:googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

fick209 said:


> oops, *2* workers called sick:googly:


LOL, and I was thinking "Wow, does Fick know how to recruit volunteers or what?!"

It's funny you mentioned posting so you can show progress over time on your haunt. I was looking at some pictures of our yard displays over the last few years, and the change in level of sophistication is noticeable. We try to do a little better each year, and this Forum has been a goldmine of inspiration in that respect.

I'm betting you put more effort into your set up than any of your neighbors did.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

RoxyBlue said:


> I'm betting you put more effort into your set up than any of your neighbors did.


Well, it's not too hard to beat the neighbors...2 houses on my street put out a couple pumpkins each, but didn't carve them. 1 neighbor across from me put a cardboard spider cut-out in window. Nobody in my town decorates, adults think I'm nuts, kids think I'm a god.


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

fick,
Don't sell yourself short. Your yard looks great! I agree with Roxy in that through this forum, everybody will improve their haunts every season (that's why I'm here!). And Kevin in the scarecrow costume looks C-R-E-E-P-Y!!! Great job!

Oh, I just picked up that same 3 piece zombie. Nice detailed piece, huh!?!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

There is nothing wrong with your haunt, you did a great job. The lab is my favorite. Over time you will add more stuff.


----------



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

Nice job! I like scarecrow guy he is very scary and blucky on the fence looks great!
I like the little spray foam guy on the roof also, He look like he's concerned about falling off.

P.S. can I have your dog.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Great looking haunt fick209!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Thanks for comments guys, appreciate it.

Sorry Eeeekim but my big spoiled baby Sergio is staying with me


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

I think you got a pretty decent yard fick....many good ideas to work with... stick around this forum for awhile and you may just be one of the best....


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

your haunt looks good, fick209, the lab and bottles are cool- everything looks great to me!!
your dog is beautiful!!











!


----------

